# converting 110 gallon dicus tank to planted



## hupp (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey folks, this is my first post here. I have a few questions about converting my 110 (4ft, 30 inch tall) discus tank to a planted tank. I would like to do this in steps. I have 2 5 gallon buckets of used eco complete to put in as substrate. I may top with pool filter sand also. I have a 4 ft 4 bulb t5 HO fixture. My question is once I drain the tank, add the substrate and plants... will this be sufficient lighting without using CO2 at the moment? If so how much of the light should i run and how long? I plan to go to CO2 in the near future but would like to start simple with some moss, java fern, amazon sword, anubias, and rotala. I would like to heavily plant the tank to begin with. I just want to make sure I have all the right ingredients to go ahead and start the conversion. Any and all input or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey Hupp, 

How many watts in total is your lighting fixture? And tell me more about this "used eco complete". I've used that substrate before and its great. But, depending on how long it was used and how long it's been sitting out of an aquarium it could be harboring alot of dead bacteria/decaying organic matter which could cause some ammonia spikes right off the bat in your tank. 

Depending on how much light you're getting from that fixture you should do just fine without c02. It's perfectly possible too have a lush scape without any at all. As far as a starting photo-period. I would start out with 5-6 hours a day for the first month or so and then start to gradually increase it by 30 minutes to an hour ever other week up to your desired photo-period. 

Post some pics up once you get all planted up! Good luck with it


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your light intensity with t-5 HO will be high with 4 bulbs, even at 30" above the substrate. Hoppy put together a good reference graph, you'll have to do mild figuring since he stopped at 24" tanks, but the basic goal is to figure how many inches above the substrate your light bulbs are. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

I'd say that 2 or 3 bulbs to start with will give enough light (fixture sitting on the tank or raised 4", respectively) for those plants, densely planted, and not require CO2 injection. With 4 bulbs and the fixture right on top of the tank, I think you'll need CO2 to keep up with the plants' metabolism.


----------



## hupp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys! Sorry just got back on the pc. Ok, the fixture is 216 watts all together. 2 bulbs are on seperate ballast. However there are no individual reflectors. It's an odysea model. It sits right on top of the tank. I'm not sure how to run just 3 bulbs unless I took one out. Or I could run 2 one day and the other 2 the next. I just want to make sure they get enough light.

Also, didn't get the eco-complete that I was going to get either so now I have no substrate and really can't afford brand new stuff like that. This will be a big project and I will have to work fast as to not harm my fish. Any suggestions on substrate that won't break me?


----------



## hupp (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, I've decided to just stick with the sand as a substrate and use some root tabs. I am going to heavily plant it and only use 2 bulbs per your recommendations. However could someone give me a run down on a good setup for CO2 if I decided to go with it, which I'm really leaning towards. I just need a run down of the components needed and amount to run with the lights on this size tank. Thanks again!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you are keeping the discus in the tank the entire time you are making this conversion be aware of a few things:

1. If you use that EcoComplete know that it buffers the pH at about 7.4 if I remember correctly. Will the discus like that?

2. Remember that CO2 lowers the pH. Will the discus like a possible sudden jump down?

3. CO2 can easily suffocate the discus. You need to increase the CO2 slowly, over several days to make sure the discus are fine with the new concentration.

As far as CO2 system is concerned it's very simple:

- Must have a double gauge regulator. Price about $40 by itself from a beer brewing website.
Gauge 1- shows you roughly how much CO2 you have left in the tank. Until the bottle is about 95% empty gauge 1 shows "full". Then in 1-3 days it drops to nothing. Remember that and check gauge 1 every few days because it is not uncommon for a close to empty bottle to blurt all the remaining gas quickly into the tank.

Gauge 2 - shows you how much pressure you are feeding to the needle valve. Needle valves need to be fed with 
10psi.


- Must have needle valve. Price is $15-$30 for the simple ones everyone uses. There are very precise needle valves - $60-150. No need for them but nice to have. The $15-30 are somewhat a pain to adjust properly but it is doable.

- Tubing - no need to be CO2 resistant. Air tubing is fine. It does crack from the CO2 but after a prolonged use - years.


- CO2 diffusor or reactor. Cheapest/most efficient - $10, Elite internal filter. There is a long-donkey thread about it in the DIY section.

- Solenoid - nice to have if you want to turn off the CO2 at night. 3 reasons to do that - save CO2 ($5 every 3 months or so...), plants do not need CO2 at night, bacteria in the filter gets a break and works better without CO2.

- CO2 bottle - get the 10 lb bottle. $15 more expensive than a 5 lb bottle. Refill is the same price though. Less trips to refill it. 
Filling/refilling the bottle - most places exchange them - you bring your nice bottle they take it and give you a nice beat up bottle. Or they could fill it for you while you wait. But make sure that they do not overfill the bottle. The safety valve may trip in your car and freeze a perimeter of about 3 ft. around the bottle. May damage car interiors and freak you out into an accdent. Not mentioning suffocation - every welding gas place says to not transport CO2 in an enclosed vehicle. Accidents are rare, as all accidents I suppose.

- Fittings 
To connect the needle valve to the Double Gauge regulator.

Best option - get everything already assembled. Price should be around $100. I'd recommend oOrlando from Green Leaf Aquatics. More expensive but if you want to go cheap prepare to spend time, driving, and save like $30, big deal.

By the bottle locally. Shipping it is too expensive and at the first exchange you are gonna get some old beat up looking beauty anyway.

Good luck.

--Nikolay


----------



## hupp (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, thanks Niko! That was exacly what I needed dealing with CO2. Thanks a million. Ok I am going to just use pool filter sand like I am now, just add more to make up a 3 inch layer. I will use root tabs also. I am going to heavily plant the tank then introduce CO2 slowy as I get the plants going. This should do the minimal disturbance to the discus. I am going to start out with several plants that can handle low light. I think I will only run 2 T5HOs for 5 hours a day to start. While these are up and going I will take your advice and try to get the whole setup. Thanks gain! If you can think of anything else I am missing please feel free to let me know.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

Discus eat from the bottom. They like to blow on their food. I would imagine sand would be a problem. Does anyone else keep discus with sand substrate?

Eco may be good buffer for high load aquarium. I actually liked the fact that it was old because its nasty effect on pH out of the bag. My 90g discus had a mix of eco and estes natural gravel.


----------



## hupp (Mar 3, 2011)

I've raised discus in bare bottom and pool sand for a few years. I have just never done anythign planted. They do great in the sand. The food stays on top of the sand. The pool filter sand is the best for Discus. I may put a layer of something down under the sand though. Does anyone use the Miracle Grow Mix or know of the effects it may have on the PH?


----------



## hupp (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, did some looking and found this... http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9935&pcatid=9935

Any feedback on this CO2 setup? It seems simple and cheap which is really all I am going for at the moment.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Great, now think about how easy plants will uproot from sand with discus activity and your all set. I am looking forward to seeing some more large setups. Good luck.


----------

